# chevy 2500



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

I am considering getting the new chevy 2500 crew cab with 4x4. Not sure weather I want deisel or not. What kind of gas milage can I expect with the v8?


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

I have an '04 Chevy 2500 Ext. Cab 4X4 (AT) with 6.0L gas, and it averages 12.3 mpg. I wish it were better. But most of my driving is short trips from training area to training area. No highway to speak of.

I have couple of friends that have the new Duramax's and they haven't been overly pleased. Both have had problems. Sorry, but I can't speak to the Duramax fuel economy.

My previous truck was the 3/4T Ford version with the 7.3L PSD. The fuel economy was great....16.8 mpg average.....but the dang thing would get stuck on wet grass! Certainly not the best suited for my needs. The diesel was just too heavy.

Hope this helps.

Oh, for what it's worth......I love my new Chevy--even if the gas mileage is somewhat lacking.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I have a 2003 15000HD which is for all intensive puposes the same as a 2500 and I am now avergeing around 13 mpg with the 6.0 gas engine. I wish I had gone with the duramax. Other than that I love my truck.
Mike Peters


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

I have had three Chevy Deisels-two trucks and a Suburban. The first truck and the Suburban were 2500 6.2's and the truck I have now is a 6.5 Turbo. I have averaged around 17 mph with all three. The last two were 4X4's. All went over 180,00 with no major engine work. 

Dan


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

roxie said:


> My previous truck was the 3/4T Ford version with the 7.3L PSD. The fuel economy was great....16.8 mpg average.....but the dang thing would get stuck on wet grass! Certainly not the best suited for my needs. The diesel was just too heavy



WOW, Roxie you hit that one on the head. I have an F250 with 7.3 L Turbo PSD 4X4. I literally have to lock it out on wet grass to keep from ruttin' the back wheels. Friday I drove very slowly on wet ground and the beast was so heavy it sunk up to the axles...no ruts to speak of, just sunk.


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a 2003, 2500 - 4 Dr short bed 4X4, with Duramax Diesel, with ladder racks & diamond tool boxes mounted on bed rails. Average 15 mpg
on highway have had as high as 21 mpg. Have no problems @ 30,000 miles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

2500HD 4X4 4-door with 6.0 My dad has the same with Duramax. I like the gas better, especially for off-road. It is around $5,000 more for the diesel and if you take what is costs to finance $5,000 then take what it costs more for the fuel mileage difference of the gas, the gas is cheaper. I doubt you will run enough diesel through it to pay for that $5,000 more. Also, if I only go about 60 or so, I can easily get 15 or 16 mpg. Once I get over 60 though, which is most of the time obviously, I average about 14.5. Other than fuel mileage, you cant beat the HD though.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Tx_Duck_Hunter said:


> It is around $5,000 more for the diesel and if you take what is costs to finance $5,000 then take what it costs more for the fuel mileage difference of the gas, the gas is cheaper. I doubt you will run enough diesel through it to pay for that $5,000 more.



AHHHHH, you've left resale value out of the equation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

Your right, that has not been considered, dont tell my dad, I like having one up on him, it took me a long time to fudge those mpg numbers.


----------



## Doug Trautman (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a 2003 2500HD with the Duramax and Allison transmission, it has been a great truck. I average 18.8 mpg overall and have gotten 22.5 on all highway driving. Is the smoothest riding, low noise diesel I have ever had or saw, the allison tranmission is spectatulor. Driving down a steep hill, you touch your brakes and it will automatically down shift, what a savior on the brakes. Would highly recommend this truck.


----------

